# 0HV'S



## Hateatvs

I have to ask if you come to an area that is closed to OHV's use do you just
drive around the signs as if they were never there or do you play by the rules
posted by the forest service????
Time and time again I have run in to this!!
I hunt in an area with no OHV's signs on every corner! And I AM SICK AND TIRED OF OHV RIDERS NO PLAYING BY THE RULES!!!
I have no problem OHV's just the riders that break the law!!
I hope they close all the roads in the high country!
Look I park my truck at the head of a closed road to walk in and hunt!
with a parade of OHV's to the top of the mountain and through the pines
in a closed area!!!
I hunt in this area to stay away from ohv trails seems to be a little better hunting when its not like the sand dunes during Easter weekend!!!
Yes I am ticked off!
How do you expect to harvest elk,deer off the back of your ohv? you should try and park
that elk scattering noise making dust stirring rig and walk in and hunt!!!
Or just stay in the OHV areas
Thanks for your time!
Hateatvs


----------



## duckhunter1096

AMEN!


----------



## bwhntr

+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Pocket knives are good for more than gutting critters. :mrgreen:  :wink:


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Pocket knives are good for more than gutting critters. :mrgreen:  :wink:


+++++++++1 !!!!!


----------



## bwhntr

Where is that big ol hole Tex proposed....


----------



## BradN

I agree that OHV riders not complying with closed road signs is a problem. However, in the area where I hunt it is an exception rather than a rule that OHVs go around the signs or road closures. Our party did have a discussion about which was the appropriate action if you came across a parked ATV in a closed area. Which do you think is appropriate?

1) Slash tires
2) Cut the gas line
3) Take a photo and GPS reading
4) Ignore it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Proper protocol:

#1- Take a picture, make sure to include decals, #'s etc.

#2 (literally)- Yesterdays consumed dinner should be placed in any type of utility box or bag. Don't worry about wiping, that's another step.

#3- Remove majority of "personal dirtiness" with handle bar grips, you may have to get a stump to get high enough, depending on your height.

#4- Remaining "dirtiness" should be removed with a note written in very small letters (Write it first, bright guys) explaining that they parked where you were planning on having a moment with nature. They will not be happy when they closely examine your miniature handwriting.


Be on your way, enjoy the rest of your hunt and call the authorities when you are finished. Explain to them that you came across a feller with a big smile on his face shortly before your encounter with said OHV.


----------



## Hateatvs

OK here is where I first posted my rant! link http://forums.atvconnection.com/introdu ... -ohvs.html I am just tired of this I have called the forest service taken photos! so I hit them at home to get there attention on one of the ATV forums.


----------



## DallanC

Are you talking National Forest or Wilderness Areas?

In Wilderness Areas, abusers should have their vehicles confiscated immediately, AIR LIFTED off the mountain and the rider having to pay for the air lift cost + the fine. I guarentee there will be alot less abusers if that started going down.

National Forest is a different deal. National Forests were created so the US would always have a renewable source of resources. They were intended to be logged / utilized / regrown. I find it interesting people bitch about ATVs in a forest where its legal to get a logging permit and drive a dozer around extracting trees.


-DallanC


----------



## TAK

bwhntr said:


> +1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you get your Razor ordered yet? :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and bitch about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.


----------



## TAK

I always have loved these threads! As a super duper wheeler lover, horse owner and hunter I have maybe a few times seen violations while out hunting and I have hunted from the Uinta's to Southern Utah! I hnt mostly in an area that allow wheeler travel and there is closed trails all over the place. Matter of fact just this last week I had a conversation with one of the other hunters that they too had not seen anyone off the trails that have been blocked off. Not only blocked off but wtih a little fiber glass post that would be super easy to go right past....
Of the years I have hunted... like maybe just 1 or 2 :mrgreen: , I have never one time seen a wheeler come riding along out in the woods.... NEVER!

However, more times than not, while hunting them 1 or 2 years, I have had people come walking up in an area that I was already there hunting... and it should be obvious I was there, because that is wehre the biggest bulls are, and biggest bucks are!

And I love the tough guy stuff... Cut gas lines, tires and such... Wow commit a felony to prove a point... not to mention chances, chances are that the hunter is packing a rifle and might shoot your arse! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hateatvs

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and **** about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.


Been there done that!!
1-435-654-0470
Try to make a point and it is working! 
most of the hunters using ATV's in road less areas will not stop long enough to get decal numbers as they ride through the pines!
I will continue to rant on all forums and when I run into ATV riders in the field this means spring,summer and fall! And donate my free time to the Forest service taking pics,decal #s putting new sign's up! I am done with them!!!!
LIVE TO HUNT!
HUNT TO LIVE!


----------



## Hateatvs

DallanC said:


> Are you talking National Forest or Wilderness Areas?
> 
> In Wilderness Areas, abusers should have their vehicles confiscated immediately, AIR LIFTED off the mountain and the rider having to pay for the air lift cost + the fine. I guarentee there will be alot less abusers if that started going down.
> 
> National Forest is a different deal. National Forests were created so the US would always have a renewable source of resources. They were intended to be logged / utilized / regrown. I find it interesting people **** about ATVs in a forest where its legal to get a logging permit and drive a dozer around extracting trees.
> 
> -DallanC


National Forests CLOSED TO ATV'S


----------



## TAK

Hateatvs said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and **** about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that!!
> 1-435-654-0470
> Try to make a point and it is working!
> most of the hunters using ATV's in road less areas will not stop long enough to get decal numbers as they ride through the pines!
> I will continue to rant on all forums and when I run into ATV riders in the field this means spring,summer and fall! And donate my free time to the Forest service taking pics,decal #s putting new sign's up! I am done with them!!!!
> LIVE TO HUNT!
> HUNT TO LIVE!
Click to expand...

Can I get directions to your next hunting place..... I want to see some of this stuff going on..... Ohh better yet I can just go ahead and arrest them at the time also..... :roll: No need for all the extra BS!


----------



## wyogoob

Ah....................love your username; Hat eat vs. 

What "vs" are you eating?


----------



## wyogoob

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and **** about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.


+1 - that a boy


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Been there done that!!
> 1-435-654-0470
> Try to make a point and it is working!
> most of the hunters using ATV's in road less areas will not stop long enough to get decal numbers as they ride through the pines!
> I will continue to rant on all forums and when I run into ATV riders in the field this means spring,summer and fall! And donate my free time to the Forest service taking pics,decal #s putting new sign's up! I am done with them!!!!
> LIVE TO HUNT!
> HUNT TO LIVE!


What is your views on disabled hunters riding ATVs in these areas?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Its a big problem where I am, trails are basically impossible to close in the areas I hunt, now that is part because of the ATV people who think they can break the law, but the Forest Service not patrolling or enforcing closed trails by being there to give tickets is also the problem. People will do things when there is a 99% you won't get caught. I stay on trails that are marked as open trails and stay off those marked with signs, or those that aren't trails at all.

An example I have is 2 different ATV trails I've watched the forest service try to close down in a remote area. First they put in a gate with 3-4 big rocks on each side, well the people who think its okay to break the law drove around that, so then the forest service, put a 10 feet of barbed wire fence and posts on each side of the gate, well again they found there way around that, so the forest service put down a big rock in there way around, and again they found another way around that, so after 5 years of the forest service trying to get the trail closed it is finally closed, they came up chained both sides of the gate, ripped up and created steep edges all around the gate, put up more barbed wire and posts, put a heavy post in the area the ATV's were going around and dropped more big rocks in the way, and finally they won the battle. Now it would have been easier if the locked gate and a sign saying "No Motorized Vehicles Past This Point" would have worked and a lot cheaper too, but that's idiots for ya. The second trail I was going to talk about has about 20 ft. of barbed wire, and big rocks blocking it, and they even dug out the gully near the road trying to make it impassible, but as of 2 weeks ago, someone took a shovel to it, filled the gully back in, and drove back onto the road that has been trying to be closed the last 5 years, stupid people, stupid people, wouldn't it be great if they weren't around.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Oh GOD, don't get me started again! :evil:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Come on Tex, tell us what you really think. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Of the years I have hunted... like maybe just 1 or 2 :mrgreen: , I have never one time seen a wheeler come riding along out in the woods.... NEVER!


That's because you're NEVER out in the woods, you're always on a wheeler trail sitting on your wheeler. If a wheeler goes through the woods and no one is there to hear it, it still makes a sound.

Besides, I've seen where you hunt, you can't go a mile in any direction anywhere up there without cutting a wheeler track. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

coyoteslayer said:


> Come on Tex, tell us what you really think. :lol: :lol:


I think I'll just pick on TAK tonight. :twisted:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I love my 4-wheelers. I stay on the trails. 1+1=2. Pretty simple.


----------



## Hateatvs

coyoteslayer said:


> Been there done that!!
> 1-435-654-0470
> Try to make a point and it is working!
> most of the hunters using ATV's in road less areas will not stop long enough to get decal numbers as they ride through the pines!
> I will continue to rant on all forums and when I run into ATV riders in the field this means spring,summer and fall! And donate my free time to the Forest service taking pics,decal #s putting new sign's up! I am done with them!!!!
> LIVE TO HUNT!
> HUNT TO LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your views on disabled hunters riding ATVs in these areas?
Click to expand...

Not a problem disabled hunters are not breaking the law.


----------



## bwhntr

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your Razor ordered yet? :mrgreen: :shock:
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## TAK

TEX-O-BOB said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Tex, tell us what you really think. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just pick on TAK tonight. :twisted:
Click to expand...

HOT ****! Lets Dance!!!!

How did you like the smoothness of that wheeler you was ridding bitch on? Thats right you will deny, denie, DEEEEENNNNNeye! :lol:

And where I hunt there is only the main trail! Did you see any tracks off of any trail?????????? I promise you you would be hard pressed to see wheeler tracks out in the woods... Hard pressed!


----------



## TAK

Interesting... Hateatv's... I have directly pointed most of my posting on this right at you but yet you have not said one thing back to me???? I am getting the impression that you are hot over something but it might be more of something that you have made up or streched the truth about. You are welcome to PM your hunting area and I will do what I can to increase the law-enforcment in the area targeting the ones that are driving aimlessly in the woods. 
As I said before I have never seen a peron go riding a wheeler down a canyon, over the dead fall, in the pasture, hunting or joy riding. :idea:


----------



## TAK

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Of the years I have hunted... like maybe just 1 or 2 :mrgreen: , I have never one time seen a wheeler come riding along out in the woods.... NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're NEVER out in the woods, you're always on a wheeler trail sitting on your wheeler. If a wheeler goes through the woods and no one is there to hear it, it still makes a sound.
> 
> Besides, I've seen where you hunt, you can't go a mile in any direction anywhere up there without cutting a wheeler track. :?
Click to expand...

I might have to get off it! I have not found me a spike since opening day... But did find it from the Wheeler!!!
I just may have to do that four letter word I hate... HIKE!!!! :arrow: :idea: Ohh to hell with that!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

It would be hard to ride a atv down a canyon through pin trees with all of the dead fall on the ground.Pluse it hard enought to walk throught some set of pine trees any was.If you want some help catching and turning these people in.Tell me where and I will go do it for you.I have turned in a couple people where we hunt and camp and I have not seen any more going on up there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

+++++1! I absolutely cannot stand seeing a 4 wheeler track every cotton pickin place I go. I wish people who cut their own 4 wheeler trails in places they shouldn't be would be punished to the max! :evil:


----------



## swbuckmaster

coyoteslayer said:


> Been there done that!!
> 1-435-654-0470
> Try to make a point and it is working!
> most of the hunters using ATV's in road less areas will not stop long enough to get decal numbers as they ride through the pines!
> I will continue to rant on all forums and when I run into ATV riders in the field this means spring,summer and fall! And donate my free time to the Forest service taking pics,decal #s putting new sign's up! I am done with them!!!!
> LIVE TO HUNT!
> HUNT TO LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your views on disabled hunters riding ATVs in these areas?
Click to expand...

Coyote
I don't have a problem with any atv on a truck road. I have a big problem with any atv on an off limits road including disabled hunters and their rides. If the area is off limits why should we keep it open to all the handicap hunters. Allowing handicap hunters on these trails keeps the trails open for utards that seem too stupid to know any better.

Besides if it were open to handicap hunters the baby boomers would just get a doctors note and will all have a pass. I cant tell you how upset I get when I see all these handicap parking stalls and guys of all ages get our of their truck and walk in as easily as myself.

I even had a co worker with a pass. he was 25 and had knee surgery. he only used his pass for front row parking, faster access on the airplanes and airports. It always p****d me off when he would put on his brace get a lift through all the security lines, then when we get to the job he took his brace off and hike the hills with his 30lbs of gear we use to do our job. He just laughed!

the ones it hurts is guys like yourself.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

TAK said:


> Interesting... Hateatv's... I have directly pointed most of my posting on this right at you but yet you have not said one thing back to me???? I am getting the impression that you are hot over something but it might be more of something that you have made up or streched the truth about. You are welcome to PM your hunting area and I will do what I can to increase the law-enforcment in the area targeting the ones that are driving aimlessly in the woods.
> As I said before I have never seen a peron go riding a wheeler down a canyon, over the dead fall, in the pasture, hunting or joy riding. :idea:


I have, on several occasions. If you'd like a PM TAK, I' be happy to disclose a few of the places, since credibility seems to be something that everyone but you is lacking. :mrgreen: :wink: :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

coyoteslayer said:


> Been there done that!!
> 1-435-654-0470
> Try to make a point and it is working!
> most of the hunters using ATV's in road less areas will not stop long enough to get decal numbers as they ride through the pines!
> I will continue to rant on all forums and when I run into ATV riders in the field this means spring,summer and fall! And donate my free time to the Forest service taking pics,decal #s putting new sign's up! I am done with them!!!!
> LIVE TO HUNT!
> HUNT TO LIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your views on disabled hunters riding ATVs in these areas?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Hateatvs

TAK said:


> Interesting... Hateatv's... I have directly pointed most of my posting on this right at you but yet you have not said one thing back to me???? I am getting the impression that you are hot over something but it might be more of something that you have made up or streched the truth about. You are welcome to PM your hunting area and I will do what I can to increase the law-enforcment in the area targeting the ones that are driving aimlessly in the woods.
> As I said before I have never seen a peron go riding a wheeler down a canyon, over the dead fall, in the pasture, hunting or joy riding. :idea:


Sent you a pm.


----------



## WHutchings

Yep it sucks one bad bean can ruin it for everyone but all you can do is obey the rules yourself. And welcome too good ol utah hunting. Don't get me wrong i own atvs and hate people that disobey the laws but seems like there's nothing you can do about it. Utah has too many people that screw it up for everyone else. Still dont know about the name"HATEATVS'' though. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> I promise you you would be hard pressed to see wheeler tracks out in the woods... Hard pressed!


Sheeeeit! I left the truck two times to "hike" around and BOTH times I walked down the middle of wheeler tracks in the woods. And BTW, I really couldn't tell how smooth your wheeler was the night you gave me a ride cuz we were doin at least 55 mph on those roads. I'm lucky I was able to hang on. Good thing those things don't have the same power as yer Dodge, or we'd been goin 90!


----------



## TAK

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I promise you you would be hard pressed to see wheeler tracks out in the woods... Hard pressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeit! I left the truck two times to "hike" around and BOTH times I walked down the middle of wheeler tracks in the woods. And BTW, I really couldn't tell how smooth your wheeler was the night you gave me a ride cuz we were doin at least 55 mph on those roads. I'm lucky I was able to hang on. Good thing those things don't have the same power as yer Dodge, or we'd been goin 90!
Click to expand...

Ahh..... god I have to laugh! I could tell you was getting a little uneasy flappin in the wind back there! Reminded me of Teenwolf!
And I must say you crack me up! Still get a chuckle out of it but when you was giving me directions(as if that was the first time I had been there :lol: ) I just laughed inside and let you give me play by play directions! Almost like have a Tomtom on the wheeler! Or in this case a TEX/TEX!


----------



## bwhntr

Really TAK, you have NEVER seen any illegal offroading in the areas you hunt??? Remember, I have hunted with you! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I'm OK with it if their disability is blindness.


 -_O- -_O- ok that is fair. :mrgreen:


----------



## mark young

I normally don’t chime in on access issues but this one is a must. Are there any non lazy hunters anymore? I have a very nice ATV sitting in my garage, but I use it where I am supposed to and in areas that could harm the well being of my truck. Does purchasing an ATV give you the right to make a road up every canyon and down every ridge. Are there any places left without tire tracks and game? I recently hiked 3 miles back into an area with no open roads and or ATV trails that I could find on the authorized trail map expecting to find some antlered critters and no people, except those willing to work for it like me. I could not have been more wrong, I was passed nearing the top by not one but 3 ATV’s all ridden by guys younger and in better looking shape than myself. Utah hunters have now officially taken laziness to new heights. When I asked them if they knew the trail was not on any map and was not open they stated that they didn’t see any signs and continued on up. Does the Forest Service, BLM and State really have to go up on the mountain every year and find and close all the illegal roads or can they just post a map and say if you are caught off legal roads it is a $2000.00 dollar fine, 500.00 of which goes to the party that turns the offender in, and 500.00 going to fight the pro motor, ATV’s any place lobby. That should do the trick, maybe I’m just clueless.


----------



## campfire

oK, which came first the chicken or the egg? Just a thought for food for thought. The Uinta Forest is not very friendly toward ATVs. The Manti-Lasal and the Fish Lake Forests are very friendly to ATVs building and maintaining vast ATV trail systems and in some cases campgrounds specifically designed for AVTs. The Wasatch- Cash ( now part of the Uinta) has been somewhere in between. I do a lot of ATVing and I see very little abuse of the off road regulations in the Manti-Lasal, Fishlake and Wasatch-Cash Forests but I see A LOT of abuse in the Uinta Forest. Sooooooo, are the sometimes irrational and illogical regulations on the Uinta Forest the result of the abuse I see, or is the abuse I see the result of the irrational and illogical regulations? I have my own thoughts that are perninent to this discussion but I will wait for some responses first.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Almost like have a Tomtom on the wheeler! Or in this case a TEX/TEX!


 :lol:

I'll be you're little Tex/Tex any time buddy, as long as you'll be my fat little Tom/Tom when I draw my tag for up there.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

Mark....were these riders hunting? I'm guessing they maybe they wasn't. There is a big difference between riders and sportsman in my experience. You would have to pry my ATV from my cold dead fingers when in comes to hunting. even on vehicle accessible roads, I'm not willing to tare up my truck to retrieve my game. Then add the weather conditions, this is why they are called ATV's. I wish I could post my GPS tracks on here. Yes I have a ATV but I log 10 times more travel on foot than by motorpower. but when it comes to retrieving my game give me my wheels.


----------



## Chaser

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and bitch about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.


"Test a fy" Oh man, that's good stuff! I'm just giving you a hard time dkhntrdstn, no offense, but I love reading your posts for this very reason. It's always a challenge, but it always gets me laughing! Keep 'em coming, buddy! This one was priceless! -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mark young

Great post brown bagger, they were indeed hunters. I agree with your comments on game retrieval as far as elk and moose are concerned. Deer is another matter, I would submit that any healthy adult can pack out a deer, even a mature buck, if you can find one of these rare beasts. I think more of the problems that I have noticed come from the deer hunters, at least where I hunt. Some tweeking of the rules could be explored, maybe, or we will see road hunters with three day old spike elk heads strapped to thier bikes driving wherever, "just retrieving my game officer". Wherever a loophole is given the abuse starts.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Chaser said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and bitch about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Test a fy" Oh man, that's good stuff! I'm just giving you a hard time dkhntrdstn, no offense, but I love reading your posts for this very reason. It's always a challenge, but it always gets me laughing! Keep 'em coming, buddy! This one was priceless! -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Click to expand...

+1 this also gave me a good laugh. I noticed the more Pizzed off he gets the worse his spelling gets. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

You guys brushing up on your "Dustinese". :lol: I speak fluent Dustinese. "Test a fy" Is a legitimized word in this language. Also see, "test off I" and "tess ta fi".

Dustin, I love you man, but wheelers are *GAY*!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Chaser said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and **** about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Test a fy" Oh man, that's good stuff! I'm just giving you a hard time dkhntrdstn, no offense, but I love reading your posts for this very reason. It's always a challenge, but it always gets me laughing! Keep 'em coming, buddy! This one was priceless! -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Click to expand...

IM glad you liked it and read my post for that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

fixed blade said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you atre running in to this kind of problom.You need to start taking pics and get the number off the decal on the bike.Then turn them in and you might have to test a fy if they take it to court.We have turnd in guys for it. I hope they don't close any more dam road for atv's.I owen to and hunt from them.People need to stop bitching about thema nd start turning people in beside coming on here and **** about it.DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.I would not cut any tires then you can get in some **** for it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Test a fy" Oh man, that's good stuff! I'm just giving you a hard time dkhntrdstn, no offense, but I love reading your posts for this very reason. It's always a challenge, but it always gets me laughing! Keep 'em coming, buddy! This one was priceless! -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 this also gave me a good laugh. I noticed the more Pizzed off he gets the worse his spelling gets. :lol:
Click to expand...

Fixed I just get sick of reading these dam post every year.I guess they just like to bitch about it instead of turning the people in.

Tex four wheeler are not guy sorry man.I will fight for my atv right any time with any one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I hear ya. I almost got my azz kicked 3 years ago. Two dudes came up a freaking river on a rhino, yes a river as I was cleaning the elk blood of my knives. I got into it hard core with them, told them I love driving my ranger, but because of dumb ****s like them I'm no longer going to get to enjoy it... When all the sudden I hear more atv's coming up the river. I thought oh **** this isn't good. The rest of them came up and some whispers were said, and they drove off. I thought I was dead, probably not the smartest Idea on my part but oh well I'm still alive, and I got the point across.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

fixed blade said:


> I hear ya. I almost got my azz kicked 3 years ago. Two dudes came up a freaking river on a rhino, yes a river as I was cleaning the elk blood of my knives. I got into it hard core with them, told them I love driving my ranger, but because of dumb **** like them I'm no longer going to get to enjoy it... When all the sudden I hear more atv's coming up the river. I thought oh **** this isn't good. The rest of them came up and some whispers were said, and they drove off. I thought I was dead, probably not the smartest Idea on my part but oh well I'm still alive, and I got the point across.


I have done the same got in to it with some mexicans up at current creek why they where fishing and then I all so got in to it with some kid and his dad over the same thing.One day I might run in to teh wrong group of people but intell then I will keep at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

dkhntrdstn said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I almost got my azz kicked 3 years ago. Two dudes came up a freaking river on a rhino, yes a river as I was cleaning the elk blood of my knives. I got into it hard core with them, told them I love driving my ranger, but because of dumb **** like them I'm no longer going to get to enjoy it... When all the sudden I hear more atv's coming up the river. I thought oh **** this isn't good. The rest of them came up and some whispers were said, and they drove off. I thought I was dead, probably not the smartest Idea on my part but oh well I'm still alive, and I got the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the same got in to it with some mexicans up at current creek why they where fishing and then I all so got in to it with some kid and his dad over the same thing.One day I might run in to teh wrong group of people but intell then I will keep at it. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

You and I, were like dirty hairy!!!!


----------



## Califbowmen

I thought that I was the only one who ran into this problem. I posted my gripes, emailed individuals who I thought may be able to help and got NO response. I also gave some ideas for possibly handling the problem. This next season, if I'm lucky enough to get drawn for a tag, I have my own solution to the problem. Being a retired peace officer, I will bring several dozen sets of flex cuffs, video camera with a couple dozen cd's and start leaving the knuckleheads hog tied on the side of the road with the video taped evidence secured the the vehicle and when I finally see a Warden, Forest Service person or maybe a Deputy Sheriff, I'll give them the location. JUST KIDDING!!! I will take video or photos of these offenders and either hand deliver or mail them to the appropriate authorities. We'll see what happens then.


----------



## Bears Butt

Tell me your views. I drove up to a "road closed" gate and sign in an area which had been clear cut maybe 15 years before. Around it was an atv trail that was probably 10 years old. No sign of any road closure on the atv trail. The map of the area did not even show the logging road which is very obvious from the main road and has been used for at least the 15 years since the logging stopped. Am I wrong to drive my atv or for that matter my pickup down that road, to the gated sign? Am I wrong to take my atv out of the back of the truck and go on down the atv trail?
It's obvious the Forest Service doesn't care, or they would gate off all traffic at the main road instead of two miles back in.
(Of course every time I drive my truck and then my atv into that area I run into guys hiking and looking for animals. They always ask me what the H***** I'm doing and take pictures and stuff. I'm very photogenic and offer them my best pose.) What would you do? It's not in an area far from civilization and the Forest Service people could be there within the hour if called.


----------



## Califbowmen

If you have a gate and a sign that says ROAD CLOSED and it is obvious that others have chosen to ignore this and go around it, it is not right for you to break the law just becuase others have. Put on a pack and walk in. I have had riders way back in the woods, well passed the signs and that have flat told me that they have ridden where they want for years and are going to continue to do so. No need to get into a fight, just snap a photo and go on.


----------



## TAK

bwhntr said:


> Really TAK, you have NEVER seen any illegal offroading in the areas you hunt??? Remember, I have hunted with you! :mrgreen:


UP THERE! Now your going to rat me out aint ya!


----------



## TAK

The other kids of posts I love is the "Get off the roads and get back in the country where the game is!" 
Tonight I did a rough estamation of the miles I have covered on the wheeler for this elk hunt. Each day it is about 20 miles round trip to "Tom's point" I started the trek on th opening and did this each day TWICE! I went home the following Sunday...so lets add this up 40 miles a day for 8 days... Thats like a lot of miles! During that time I shot at 1 spike, seen 6 but two was on privite, so we will say 4 spikes.... Like a GAZZION elk(cows and calves, to many to count mature bulls, a heck of a lot of deer(I am amazed with that) and 9 bucks! Two of which was 4pts! 5 blue grouse, and 7 ruffs! Mind you I have not left the seat of the Polaris yet! Now my buddy that was hunting with me was getting to antsy and had to go and climb a big ol hill and go to the elk, instead of them come to him(my way) can you guess just what he seen? 3 does!
So the moral of the story.... I love you guys that have to get in the back country! Ya get enough of ya back there you bring them to the road for me. Yet I am disapointed this year, missed opening morning and have not had a good opertunity from that time, but I did log about 30 miles tonight! But only seen MUD! Keep up the good work! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll be you're little Tex/Tex any time buddy, as long as you'll be my fat little Tom/Tom when I draw my tag for up there.
Click to expand...

One thing it gets a little tricky getting in on them elk with a bow, double as hard to do it from the wheeler! I will get the wheeler All Camo'd up by then! :idea:


----------



## bwhntr

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really TAK, you have NEVER seen any illegal offroading in the areas you hunt??? Remember, I have hunted with you! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> UP THERE! Now your going to rat me out aint ya!
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: Never! See ya Saturday night...bring your (I mean my) horse!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Tex four wheeler are not guy


I know they're not guy, they're *GAY*! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Just turned a guy in this morning who went way out of his way to go around a steel gate that was marked like a military installation. I drove by slowly while talking to the police, waved my finger at him and smiled.


Enjoy your ticket sir.


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Just turned a guy in this morning who went way out of his way to go around a steel gate that was marked like a military installation. I drove by slowly while talking to the police, waved my finger at him and smiled.
> 
> Enjoy your ticket sir.


Good on you, we need more of this. Were the police there? If not what stopped him from getting the hell out of there?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The police just went to his house after they talked with me and the prosecutors office. I had all of his vehicle info, a positive ID on him and 2 other guys with the same. It's easy and it'll probably keep him from doing this type of thing again, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TAK

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The police just went to his house after they talked with me and the prosecutors office. I had all of his vehicle info, a positive ID on him and 2 other guys with the same. It's easy and it'll probably keep him from doing this type of thing again, at least in my neck of the woods.


Good on ya! 
Keep us posted, but a question I have is why they(the cops) talked with the prosecutor? Was you in Mayberry and the deputy only had one bullet?


----------



## elk22hunter

Are you guys done?.................I am not fond of the Forrest Circus and LOVE 4 wheelers. I only wish that I had enough money to buy a nice one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

TAK said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police just went to his house after they talked with me and the prosecutors office. I had all of his vehicle info, a positive ID on him and 2 other guys with the same. It's easy and it'll probably keep him from doing this type of thing again, at least in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya!
> Keep us posted, but a question I have is why they(the cops) talked with the prosecutor? Was you in Mayberry and the deputy only had one bullet?
Click to expand...

No, the officer just wanted to be sure that he was hitting him for all he could.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

Let me tell ya what I was told by the forest service. They do not have to post any road as opened or closed. It is up to the rider to obtain the proper map to determine if a road is open or closed. He was telling about the signs that they post, it is hard for them to keep them up. people either tare them down and chuck'em or they take them home and hang them in the garage. I feel this is kind of a cop-out. I know budgets are tight. But they have one of the best jobs out there. that is why there is such along waiting list to get these jobs. they can hire me to go post roads. Have you ever tried and make the forest service office's at all the different giving forest lands. first they close at 5.00, the one in Heber isn't open on Friday. try driving to vernal for an Ashley map. lucky my brother lives there and sent me one. then allot of time they are out of maps or they are out dated. so where does the rider get his info? I think the best place to inform a rider is right there on the road. I wish they would make hunting land for atv's and road less hunting. I do know there is tons of road less land between the carter military trail and soap stone. I wish they would let up on the short stretches of closed roads(main roads) on the south slope. I know why they do it, with all the switch backs, who wants an atv hood ornament. enough said, where do I sign up for a job with the forest service.


----------



## TAK

Treehugnhuntr said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police just went to his house after they talked with me and the prosecutors office. I had all of his vehicle info, a positive ID on him and 2 other guys with the same. It's easy and it'll probably keep him from doing this type of thing again, at least in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya!
> Keep us posted, but a question I have is why they(the cops) talked with the prosecutor? Was you in Mayberry and the deputy only had one bullet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the officer just wanted to be sure that he was hitting him for all he could.
Click to expand...

Good enough... I just was not understanding it, because you have a person as yourself right there watching this and the officer is having to call the county attorny to make sure he is hitting them with all he can..... Interesting and suspisious all rolled up in one!.......


----------



## BugleB

I was kind of irritated on the elk hunt this year. In the area where we hunted, the forest service clowns closed down a whole bunch of roads this fall that have been used by the publice for years, or even decades. The same thing has happened near where I live, forcing all of the traffic onto only one route and making it a lot more dangerous. 

It sure is a lot easier to haul out an elk with a vehicle than on your back, especailly when there is a perfectly good and well used road close by. I can understand why so may people ignore the road closed maps and signs. 

Also, don't forget that vandalizing other people's ATVs can be a little dangerous to your health, especially during the rifle season.


----------



## lehi

I did not read through this whole thread... but, I have always wondered how much the habitat would improve If more BIG roads up in the mountains were completely closed off and switched to hike/ horse/ mountain bike access only. I have hunted on an atv ONCE before and really enjoyed it. I can see why so many hunters use them. But should we care more about the habitat for the deer, elk, moose, etc, or should we only be concerned about our Atv's or other offroad vehicles.

:? 


I say close more roads( not all ). Not because atv's are "noisy and scary" but because the habitat would improve for the wildlife. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hateatvs

lehi said:


> I did not read through this whole thread... but, I have always wondered how much the habitat would improve If more BIG roads up in the mountains were completely closed off and switched to hike/ horse/ mountain bike access only. I have hunted on an atv ONCE before and really enjoyed it. I can see why so many hunters use them. But should we care more about the habitat for the deer, elk, moose, etc, or should we only be concerned about our Atv's or other offroad vehicles.
> :?
> I say close more roads( not all ). Not because atv's are "noisy and scary" but because the habitat would improve for the wildlife. :mrgreen:


Elk prefer people on foot
Study finds ATVs, bikes disturb them most

Ongoing research into how recreation affects wildlife shows that ATVs, then mountain bikes, have the largest impact on elk, while hiking and horseback riding have the least effect.

Forest Service researchers in Northwest Oregon found that elk were more likely to...

[blockquote:1cv5jyaq][exclamation:1cv5jyaq][/exclamation:1cv5jyaq]Post trimmed.

Sorry Hateatvs, but the forum rules prohibit cutting and pasting copyrighted materials from other Web sites to this forum - especially news articles. We try to respect copyrighted property, and besides, I don't like getting cease and desist requests from newspapers and their attorneys.

It's okay to copy short excerpts and link directly to the story, but please don't copy and paste the entire thing here. Here's a link to the story: http://www.jhnewsandguide.com/article.php?art_id=1468

Thanks!

Pete

© 2000-2009 Copyright Jackson Hole News&Guide[/blockquote:1cv5jyaq]


----------



## mark young

Best post I have ever read hateatv's on this site ever. Too bad that kind of thing falls on deaf ears here in motorland USA, the motor lobby doesn't care about the effects they care about restrictions effecting thier bottom line, period. The poor Division is caught between the hammer and the anvil and when big money polatics rears it's ugly head the Division rolls over like a puppy. Send me a P.M. would love to talk to you. Got some ideas and some connections that could help. Great work, education is the key to persuation.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I think ATVs are *awesome*. The elk like me being on a ATV. I have seen a lot of elk too.

I actually think elk get goosebumps when I'm riding into a meadow early in the morning.


----------



## TAK

lehi said:


> I did not read through this whole thread... but, I have always wondered how much the habitat would improve If more BIG roads up in the mountains were completely closed off and switched to hike/ horse/ mountain bike access only. I have hunted on an atv ONCE before and really enjoyed it. I can see why so many hunters use them. But should we care more about the habitat for the deer, elk, moose, etc, or should we only be concerned about our Atv's or other offroad vehicles.
> 
> :?
> 
> I say close more roads( not all ). Not because atv's are "noisy and scary" but because the habitat would improve for the wildlife. :mrgreen:


I would dare say closing off most these roads are not going to improve much for habitat. Going by most trails/roads are at the largest 10 ft accross. I know in the area(s) I hunt all the trails use to be used by trucks, now they are restricted to 50 inches or less.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Here's a study for you, one done by my own eyes: The Book Cliffs probably has more roads and ATV trails per mile in the roaded area than any place in Utah. There are trails all over holy tornado out there. They also have more deer and elk than just about anywhere. What gives? How can that be? Oh yeah, it's limited entry hunting and tons of feed is available. 

I have a better idea about what causes elk and deer populations to crash around here: dipsticks who build cabins, homes, and neighborhoods on winter range. _(O)_ Elk can't eat concrete.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Here's a study for you, one done by my own eyes: The Book Cliffs probably has more roads and ATV trails per mile in the roaded area than any place in Utah. There are trails all over holy tornado out there. They also have more deer and elk than just about anywhere. What gives? How can that be? Oh yeah, it's limited entry hunting and tons of feed is available.
> 
> I have a better idea about what causes elk and deer populations to crash around here: dipsticks who build cabins, homes, and neighborhoods on winter range. Elk can't eat concrete


.

+1


----------



## TAK

BirdDogger said:


> Here's a study for you, one done by my own eyes: The Book Cliffs probably has more roads and ATV trails per mile in the roaded area than any place in Utah. There are trails all over holy tornado out there. They also have more deer and elk than just about anywhere. What gives? How can that be? Oh yeah, it's limited entry hunting and tons of feed is available.
> 
> I have a better idea about what causes elk and deer populations to crash around here: dipsticks who build cabins, homes, and neighborhoods on winter range. _(O)_ Elk can't eat concrete.


Your on to something!


----------



## campfire

BirdDogger said:


> by BirdDogger on Fri Oct 16, 2009 11:04 pm
> Here's a study for you, one done by my own eyes: The Book Cliffs probably has more roads and ATV trails per mile in the roaded area than any place in Utah. There are trails all over holy tornado out there. They also have more deer and elk than just about anywhere. What gives? How can that be? Oh yeah, it's limited entry hunting and tons of feed is available.
> 
> I have a better idea about what causes elk and deer populations to crash around here: dipsticks who build cabins, homes, and neighborhoods on winter range. Elk can't eat concrete.
> Here's a study for you, one done by my own eyes: The Book Cliffs probably has more roads and ATV trails per mile in the roaded area than any place in Utah. There are trails all over holy tornado out there. They also have more deer and elk than just about anywhere. What gives? How can that be? Oh yeah, it's limited entry hunting and tons of feed is available.
> 
> I have a better idea about what causes elk and deer populations to crash around here: dipsticks who build cabins, homes, and neighborhoods on winter range. _(O)_ Elk can't eat concrete.


Well said! +1


----------



## TAK

9 pages! Will this have the distance! Maybe.....

Here is ya one to ponder.... I hunt off of horse at times and also most times a wheeler. This study stated that a horse will spook a animal(elk) less than a wheeler. I am interested how they came up with this? I can't say that I have had my wheeler where I have had the pony.. ie deep canyons, dead fall and mostly places even the great wheeler man I am can not even fathom to get a wheeler in. That said I can ride a trail on my wheeler and see MORE elk, than if I was clumping along on a horse. Think about it. I can ride a wheeler say 15 mph(thats slow for me) yet I would have to be at a run to do that on a horse. True in the trees you would be to an atvantage on horse but in the open th wheeler is much more apt! My opinion. Yet you have some study that said it was conducted but you don't know how it was done? i would guess if you was trying to go in with a wheeler in some dark canyon, chances are th elk will be running out the other side!


----------



## 10yearquest

I have witnessed OHV riding hunters driving around a closed road gate once. We were parked at the gate in a truck about to get out and start walking. They came ripping up the road turned thier lights off and blew around the gate. My cousin honked at them and they flipped us off! Talk about bull****! seconds later another one came up the road and I yelled at him asking where he thought he was going. His response was "there's enough room in here for everyone" I told him that there wasnt room for his machine. He mumbled some stuff and kept driving. This was before ohv numbers. We were so pissed that we left and do you think amid all the beer drinking road hunting Ohv and vehicles on the mountain there was any law enforcement. Not one that we could find. This was the last time I hunted with a rifle. If that is hunting I am ashamed to be labeled a hunter! I would have a real hard time not vandalizing a ohv if it was way out of bounds. I would not give a s**t if they banned them where I hunt. 
Of course that is my entitled opinion. I also do not agree with breaking the law to retrive game. If you are not prepared to pack out or pay somebody to do it for you then DO NOT SHOOT! and Yes I have helped packout 3 elk, and 1 deer. farthest elk was 1 mile the deer was about 4.5 in rugged country. Also have helped drag 2 elk and about 5 deer.


----------



## jahan

BirdDogger said:


> Here's a study for you, one done by my own eyes: The Book Cliffs probably has more roads and ATV trails per mile in the roaded area than any place in Utah. There are trails all over holy tornado out there. They also have more deer and elk than just about anywhere. What gives? How can that be? Oh yeah, it's limited entry hunting and tons of feed is available.
> 
> I have a better idea about what causes elk and deer populations to crash around here: dipsticks who build cabins, homes, and neighborhoods on winter range. _(O)_ Elk can't eat concrete.


Yeah, but then Tex, Tree and a few others would have one less thing to bitch about. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: Those rotten dirty OHV's, they are the root of all evil, they are the anti-christ. I even heard Obama is a supporter of four-wheelers so they must be evil (PS this was a made up fact). :lol:


----------



## Iron Bear

I love my ATVs. I got my first in 82. (good ol big red) And I still got it. We used to run around in an 43 Willeys jeep. Now a days with the Piute ATV Jamboree. And the notiriety it has brought to the area. I have said It wouldnt kill me if ATV's were banned. Althoght I wouldnt like it to limit my families rec. I would go buy another jeep or built a real nice Susuki Samerai for hunting.


----------



## Hateatvs

Another study.
http://oregonstate.edu/dept/EOARC/resea ... s/630c.pdf 
Its a good read!


----------



## jahan

In the section about Human Disturbance (Mountain Biking, Horse Riding, ATV riding, and hiking), it stated that elk avoided *ALL* forms of recreation, they responded more to ATV and mountain bikes. So I guess we don't allow any recreation that will disturb wildlife?

Something different that was interesting to me is it said "elk impacted the distribution of mule deer. Mule deer avoid habitat occupied by elk."


----------



## Hateatvs

mark young said:


> Best post I have ever read hateatv's on this site ever. Too bad that kind of thing falls on deaf ears here in motorland USA, the motor lobby doesn't care about the effects they care about restrictions effecting thier bottom line, period. The poor Division is caught between the hammer and the anvil and when big money polatics rears it's ugly head the Division rolls over like a puppy. Send me a P.M. would love to talk to you. Got some ideas and some connections that could help. Great work, education is the key to persuation.


Sounds good.


----------



## Hateatvs

The Starkey Project.
http://www.fs.fed.us/pnw/starkey/


----------



## TAK

10yearquest said:


> . We were so **** that we left and do you think amid all the beer drinking road hunting Ohv and vehicles on the mountain there was any law enforcement. .


Dude, I done told you I never left the road! Really have you ever tried to pack a cooler into hunt! First off it makes you thirsty and you end up drinking half the beer before you get to the no tell canyon!

But if you seen more than one person drinking you can rest assured they are not Mormon! Everyone knows you can't only take one they drink all the **** Beer!


----------

